# es mt linda pasa no meu bjs fofos ta a ki o meu mail



## GOSSAMER

es mt linda pasa no meu bjs fofos ta a ki o meu mail.. 

NO SE QUE SIGNIFICA ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR????


----------



## domingo_alegre

A lo mejor si das mas contexto podríamos intentar algo

parece lenguaje de messenger en portugues : es muy linda; pasame fotos bellas, aqui esta mi correo.... 

jajaja ... realmente estoy adivinando


----------



## Mangato

eres muy linda, pasa al mío, besos fofos, aquí esta mi mail


----------



## GOSSAMER

Millones de gracias por su ayuda!!!! Q hubiese hecho sin uds.... Un lengua muy complicado para mi!!!! 

Saludos desd Ecuador


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.



Mangato said:


> eres muy linda, pasa al mío, besos fofos, aquí esta mi mail


 
Si, es un lenguaje valido para ese tipo de contacto, (Chat)*

Mangato está en lo correcto.

(Eres muy linda, pasa al mío, besos fofos, aquí esta mi mail ).

Observa que "pasa al mío" no tiene contexto, así lo colocó quien se comunicaba con tigo GOSSAMER.


----------



## GOSSAMER

Yo estaba buscando palabra por palabra en un diccionario pero hasta tiene abreviaciones... Nunca iba a dar con el significado... y mas aun cuando esa frase esta sin contexto como dice Daniel..... Como se daña tanto un idioma por utilizar abreviaciones en el chat!! Que cosas!!!


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Creo que no hay problema mientras no se escape del campo virtual.

Es valido también.


----------



## Mangato

GOSSAMER said:


> Yo estaba buscando palabra por palabra en un diccionario pero hasta tiene abreviaciones... Nunca iba a dar con el significado... y mas aun cuando esa frase esta sin contexto como dice Daniel..... Como se daña tanto un idioma por utilizar abreviaciones en el chat!! Que cosas!!!


 
Hay que retrotraerse a los antecedentes del antiguo lenguaje de los telegramas. stop. 
Lamentablemente la economía prevalece  sobre la corrección lingüística.


----------



## coolbrowne

Estimado Mangato permita





Mangato said:


> Hay que retrotraerse a los antecedentes del antiguo lenguaje de los telegramas. stop.
> Lamentablemente la economía prevalece sobre la corrección lingüística.


La economía prevalecía en el tiempo de los telegramas. Hoy día prevalece la _pereza_ sobre la corrección lingüística.

¡Que lástima!


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Estimado Mangato permitaLa economía prevalecía en el tiempo de los telegramas. Hoy día prevalece la _pereza_ sobre la corrección lingüística.
> 
> ¡Que lástima!


 
Concordo cento por cento


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

No olvidemos la demanda de velocidad de este tipo de comunicación.
Yo soy tolerante con esas cosas mientras se queden en su lugar, hay que dejar bién claro a los chicos que eso no tiene lugar en la vida cotidiana en el plano real, y si en relaciónes interpersonales con individuos del mismo grupo,
que no se llega lejos con ese tipo de comunicación en otro contexto.

Como dijo Coolbrowne la pereza también hace parte.


----------



## coolbrowne

Quase 


Mangato said:


> Concordo cento por cento


Acho que seu português cochilou . Dizemos *cem* por cento

Um abraço


----------



## ceballos

A maioria de tele-movéis actuais consegue escrever a palavra completa adivinhando-a antes de acabar de escrevê-la, portanto, não percebo esta maneira de comunicação, e a preguiça já não tem justificação.
Quando nos enviam publicidade num sms nunca, jamais, em tempo algum o fazem de maneira abreviada para evitar enganos mas nas relações pessoais não ocorre da mesma forma.


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Quase Acho que seu português cochilou . Dizemos *cem* por cento
> 
> Um abraço


 
Sem dúvida cochila  mais do que for devido. Mas não é por pereza. É por ignorância.


----------

